# XM- Sirius announce Merger Plans



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2007/07/xmsirius_announce_a_la_carte_p.html?nav=rss_blog

They plan on offering all kinds of plans including a la carte

9.99 for the sports talk and I am set

Since I am a dual subscriber this is nothing but good news for me


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Lundy Love said:


> http://blog.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2007/07/xmsirius_announce_a_la_carte_p.html?nav=rss_blog
> 
> They plan on offering all kinds of plans including a la carte
> 
> ...


I'm an XM subscriber. Only thing that Sirius offers that I want is NASCAR and the associated talk. I hope they merge XM's engine block into the NASCAR channel. Otherwise I am encouraged that this deal MAY get done.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Notice that someone who subscribes to one service can choose from "some of the best" of the other (not from all channels,) and that mix-n-match between services requires a new receiver, evidently( a "next generation" receiver.)

This would be bad for some folks and good for others, and pretty complicated to figure out which right now.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ack!! Didn't see this here and posted this in the XM Threads. I agree I do like the sound of it but its going to be a mess with new receivers, etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Let us all not forget the merger actually has to be approved. Otherwise this all means nothing. There will not be any new pricing plans, new receivers or anything else, the merger will not be approved. I hope.


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

From the way I read it

Nothing is going to change except that

Sirius recievers will add 10 XM channels

You can choose to keep the dame package or add the select XM channels for 16.99


and XM Recievers will add 10 sirius channels


The same thing as above only its opposite


If you want the a la carte option, you will have to purchase a new radio and have access to the internet


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

The "a la carte" options interest me as someone yet to plunge into sat radio.

What is considered premium content (the extra $3 to $6 to add)... I'm specifically interested in Pac-10 sports, and maybe NFL... would these probably be considered premium?


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> The "a la carte" options interest me as someone yet to plunge into sat radio.
> 
> What is considered premium content (the extra $3 to $6 to add)... I'm specifically interested in Pac-10 sports, and maybe NFL... would these probably be considered premium?


I hope NFL is not considered premium. What I like about Sirius is the one price fits all model. If I were asked to pay more for these services (no I don't see the merged company charging less, just restructuring things) I may have to loose one of my subs. Or kill my sub all together. The cost is where it is supposed to be. I see churn increasing if we start getting nickel and dimed.

pf


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

100 channels I choose for 14.99 sounds good to me. 

The resistance to the merger points out the power of lobbyists in this country. There is no way this qualifies as a monopoly. And the price will not go up. The market will dictate the price. It doesn't make sense for them to raise the prices because people like packfan would start dropping subs. It's not like cable companies that pretty much own certain areas. FM radio is everywhere and is free.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As someone with a lifetime Sirius subscription I just hope they don't mess that up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> It's not like cable companies that pretty much own certain areas. FM radio is everywhere and is free.


By the logic, then I guess cable companies are not a monopoly, since you have the option of free OTA TV. (and DBS and prerecorded content like DVDs and digital downloads)

This may or may not quality as a monopoly, but there is no denying that the intense competition between XM and Sirius have led to two great satellite radio services. It was not because of terrestrial radio or the iPod that XM split up their classic rock channels by era, it was not because of terrestrial radio or the iPod that Sirius added a Christian Rock station. It was because of the competition between XM and Sirius. Both companies have fed off of each other and both provide great services. I pay upwards of $50/month for radio, and I have absolutely no problem with that, for what I get I feel it is well worth the price, I could care less about any future rate increases, because I'm be more then glad to pay them, what I don't want is loss of content.

I don't want to lose my favorite channels, and I don't want others to lose theirs as well. On paper Squizz and Octane are both current hard rock stations, a merger most likely eliminate one of these stations, or maybe even both and be replaced by some halfassed hybrid. Each station is different and I like each the way it is. I really don't understand why anyone supports the merger, especially us dual subscribers. We have go much to lose. There is no doubt in my mind this merger will not go through.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

"Customers who purchase XM Everything and SIRIUS Everything packages will also be able to continue their current $6.99 multi-receiver subscriptions."

http://investor.sirius.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=255847&cat=&newsroom=

So it gets more and more complicated...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> 100 channels I choose for 14.99 sounds good to me.
> 
> The resistance to the merger points out the power of lobbyists in this country. There is no way this qualifies as a monopoly. And the price will not go up. The market will dictate the price. It doesn't make sense for them to raise the prices because people like packfan would start dropping subs. It's not like cable companies that pretty much own certain areas. FM radio is everywhere and is free.


You did not comprehend my message. I am not concerned with an increase in price. If I am to get more content that isn't available on Sirius today, then I will pay for the additional costs. But what I am concerned with is being forced into a plan where I have to pay more or in a different way for things that I already receive today. Look at the NFL Sunday Ticket example. This was a service that started out as a very reasonable subscription. Today, to receive the entire package with access to HD content one must shell out almost $400. That is what I am afraid of. Make things A LA carte and we start getting nickel and dimed for things that were included before. It has been so simple and I am afraid this will become a very complex and expensive option.

It may not be that way. I could be reacting to the tidbits of info that the pre-merger companies want to leak. I work for a company that was a part of a large merger of two large companies. Complexity for your customer is the worst thing you can do. Keep things seemless. It may sound like a pipedream but that has to be the goal.

I am not going to drop my sub because I have to pay $2 more a month. But if I find out that NFL and MLB cost $20 a month on their own or dare I say each, I may start thinking that the offerings from my DBS system are just fine. My iPod can entertain me on the road just as well. The music offerings can be had with other alternatives. But the sports, talk, and entertainment offerings are what makes SatRad work for me. I am sure others would feel the same.

Just my 2 cents.

pf


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Let us all not forget the merger actually has to be approved. Otherwise this all means nothing. There will not be any new pricing plans, new receivers or anything else, the merger will not be approved. I hope.


IMO thats why this news is coming out, they are catering to the FCC and all the other departments with this strategy. This will probably seal the deal toward approval.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the PDF on pricing plans

http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6519560252


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:up: Great find, Steve -- thanks for posting!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I like this part of the plan:


> **Consumers may block adult-themed content. Consumers who elect to block adult-themed content will be provided a monthly credit.


I don't know why they call it "Adult-themed" though. They should just call it low class, crude programming. Bathroom humor typically isn't aimed at adults. :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Richard King said:


> II don't know why they call it "Adult-themed" though. They should just call it low class, crude programming. Bathroom humor typically isn't aimed at adults. :lol:


Oh, but today it is. Adults on the lower end of the age scale know no other kind.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I posted this in the XM Forum, but thought I would add it here also. I have XM in my car. XM has told me that there will be no need for new equipment, but everywhere I read anything about a merger says there will be a need for new equipment. My XM is in my car, what do I do


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dolly, as I understand what I have read, you will only need new equipment if you want to take advantage of the new channels simulcasting from Sirius, or want to do a la carte.

Hopefully someone will correct me if this is wrong!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI - you can follow the latest news reports and progress of the sat
radio merger effort in the "XM/Sirius Merger News Thread" HERE.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Dolly, as I understand what I have read, you will only need new equipment if you want to take advantage of the new channels simulcasting from Sirius, or want to do a la carte.
> 
> Hopefully someone will correct me if this is wrong!


Well what is the point of a merger, if you can't take advantage of it? If they merge, of course, I would want to pick up channels from Sirius. But in a car radio what would I do? Also I have read that they (both XM and Sirius) want the merger because neither one of them think they can make it on their own. So it could end up a merger or bye-bye to both XM and Sirius  I don't think XM is playing very fair with me or other people right now. Because they have not said if you want programming from both you will need new equipment. In fact far from it they have said you won't need new equipment


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Because they have not said if you want programming from both you will need new equipment. In fact far from it they have said you won't need new equipment


Sure they have. XM and Sirius have said all along, existing subscribers will not lose any programming and will not have to buy new hardware, it's if you want more then what you already get, you'll need new hardware. If you look at the post merger plans, it's in there as well. Just depends on what you want. Personally I would not worry about it until the time comes, and hopefully it won't.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sure they have. XM and Sirius have said all along, existing subscribers will not lose any programming and will not have to buy new hardware, it's if you want more then what you already get, you'll need new hardware. If you look at the post merger plans, it's in there as well. Just depends on what you want. Personally I would not worry about it until the time comes, and hopefully it won't.


The Reps I have talked to at XM won't admit to it at all :nono2: May be I have just gotten the wrong Reps  You don't seem to want the merger? Do you think both the companies can stand on their own?
Actually why I'm so questioning is that right now XM doesn't actually have any of my money. The reason I got 3 free months with my vehicle, but I'm interested in what is coming up because that will help me decide what I want to do.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Customer services rep are only good for change of service, billing issues and stuff like that. I would never ask a CSR 'Will this receiver work if the merger takes place' they don’t know, they just read off of a script. Between DBSTalk, XMFan, Sirius Backstage and DSLReports, you get more information related to satellite TV, satellite radio, cable TV, fiber and broadband then any CSR at any company involved in any one of the industries will ever know. I contacted XM Listener Care 4 times in 4 years. Those 4 times were for receiver swaps and blocking the Clear Channel stations, stuff I can’t do myself online. Everything else can be asked on user forums with a better answer given. 

I don't want the merger, never did, and even though initally it looks like neither service will have channels removed, I don't trust them. I believe both XM and Sirius can survive on their own, if they stop blowing money on stupidness. Mainly talent that will not sell and college and B grade sports.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well it doesn't sound to me that you can do a la carte without a change of equipment. That would be the best thing about a merger as far as I'm concerned. And if I can't do that, I don't see much point of going on with the service at all. And you are right I have learned more here about Sat. TV than I have any other place. So now I'm learning about Sat. Radio. This site is great :sunsmile:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

And I went to the Sirius site today and for some reason they gave a whole lot more information; and were more up front about what was going to happen, if the merger takes place. I wonder why XM can't do the same


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Nothing is said about a rate freeze or limited price increases for existing service. With just one game in town and no regulation, prices will just go in just one direction- up, up and up.


Steve Mehs said:


> Sure they have. XM and Sirius have said all along, existing subscribers will not lose any programming and will not have to buy new hardware, it's if you want more then what you already get, you'll need new hardware. If you look at the post merger plans, it's in there as well. Just depends on what you want. Personally I would not worry about it until the time comes, and hopefully it won't.


----------



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

IMO the future will be dictated by the satellites themselves. The way I understand it is that the Sirius technology is superior and took longer to launch. The XM satellites flew first but their life will be much less than that of Sirius'. Therefore it seems that XM will eventually be phased out and new satellites will continue the Sirius technology. This sounds like new receivers for XM customers to me. 

Anyway, this is a scenario I read in a business publication. I believe it was Aviation Week and Space Technology.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not so fast there. XMs first two satellites, dubbed Rock and Roll, suffered from a solar panel defect, the failing birds were replaced a year ago, if not longer. XM-3 or ‘Rhythm’ is alive and well at 85.1 and XM-4 or ‘Blues’ is 100% healthy at the 115 orbital location. The orginal satellites are still up there and will serve as back ups if needed. If the merger is approved, XM subscribers who are happy with what they want, or want no Sirius content other then the 11 best of channels will not need a new receiver, same applies for Sirius subscribers.

So no, if the merger is approved (again again I hope and believe it won’t be), none of what you posted will actually happen, barring some catastrophic circumstances.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm a long time Sirius Customer (Lynn Samuels being my fav show) but considering buying a new GM truck with built in XM, how long do we think before the programming merges? I have no other factory option. Unlike some smart companies like VW that give you a CHOICE, ford is sirius and GM is XM.
Dan


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it is somewhat humorous that XM and Sirius are promoting a la carte capability after the merger, when they already are in violation of their FCC-mandated requirement to produce receivers that work with both services:

http://www.radioworld.com/pages/s.0052/t.8416.html

How can we really believe any of the claims they are making?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I think it is somewhat humorous that XM and Sirius are promoting a la carte capability after the merger, when they already are in violation of their FCC-mandated requirement to produce receivers that work with both services:
> 
> http://www.radioworld.com/pages/s.0052/t.8416.html
> 
> How can we really believe any of the claims they are making?


I don't. I never have, but so many others are falling for what they say hook, line, and sinker :crying:


----------



## AndyMorrison (Oct 11, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> I'm a long time Sirius Customer (Lynn Samuels being my fav show) but considering buying a new GM truck with built in XM, how long do we think before the programming merges? I have no other factory option. Unlike some smart companies like VW that give you a CHOICE, ford is sirius and GM is XM.
> Dan


VW stopped offering a choice beginning with the 2007 model year. They are now Sirius exclusive.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

if it goes through the only channels from sirius i want to buy are

shade45 
howard 100/101 
nfl radio 


thats it


----------



## Abraham Drinkin (May 6, 2007)

Still no mention of what us lifetime subscribers can expect. All I want is the 4 major sports along with the current Sirius lineup.


----------



## davideik (Sep 25, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> I'm a long time Sirius Customer (Lynn Samuels being my fav show) but considering buying a new GM truck with built in XM, how long do we think before the programming merges? I have no other factory option. Unlike some smart companies like VW that give you a CHOICE, ford is sirius and GM is XM.
> Dan


Sirius does offer a few factory integration modules. You can look for the SIR-GM1 at retail to supplant your factory XM brain. This will directly swap the XM for Sirius in your truck. I've been using it in my GM car for about a year without problems. You can find antenna adapters out there which will allow you to continue to use your factory XM antenna as well.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> I'm a long time Sirius Customer (Lynn Samuels being my fav show) but considering buying a new GM truck with built in XM, how long do we think before the programming merges? I have no other factory option. Unlike some smart companies like VW that give you a CHOICE, ford is sirius and GM is XM.
> Dan


I'm getting a new car also. I'm happy with the current Sirius lineup. If I get the Sirius tuner and get a lifetime for it will I be asking for trouble? I don't want to lose what they currently offer and I don't care if they have new dual xm-sirius tuner w/alacarte later.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

For new Sirius customers, a note of interest: if you're an American Airlines AAdvantage member, you can receive miles as a Sirius customer now. New Sirius customers get an AAdvantage bonus to boot.

More info can be found *here.*


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't see them not honoring lifetime subscriptions if the merger happens.


----------

